# Remis roof lights in auto trails



## lindaann (Oct 13, 2009)

We have already had the gearing mechanism on our remis roof light replaced by our local dealer at auto trails expense. Less than a year later the same fault has recurred but auto trail dont want to know! The roof light is clearly not fit for Purpose! Thet have knwn about the problem since 2008! Can i sue them?


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

We had to have 3 replaced on our previous motorhome. One in the lounge area, one over the bed and one in the toilet/shower compartment.

Our present motorhome has a different kind over the bed and in the toilet. The heki in the lounge has a better handle so is probably different to the previous one. So far no problems but it is only 9 months old.

If Auto-Trail know these are faulty then the same warranty should apply to your replacement from when it was replaced.

I think it is bad of them not to want to know about it! Perhaps get in touch with Remis direct.


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

You just haven't hassled them enough.......if it keeps on breaking then its not fit for purpose (unless they can prove its your fault).

Get more people with the same problem then you have proof of a product problem and not a user problem.


----------



## dally1 (Jul 1, 2010)

I had gearing problems on our 900 x 700 Remi in the Auto Trail which resulted in the dome being blown off in a storm. Auto Trail weren't the slightest bit interested but were happy to sell me a new one. (Nightmare actually getting it in one piece but thats another story, my shrink says I have to try to forget about it) :? 

I then had trouble in the bathroom with the 400 x 400 Remi and after remembering the hassle from before I decided to just replace it with a Dometic rooflight, £100 off Ebay, 20 minutes to fit, it looks nicer, easier to use and further more, lets in more light. Sorted.


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

If it's the sort with spiral flexible springs which push or pull the lifting mechanism, I've had to replace one on a 2008 Chausson a year ago.

Malcolm


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

If you do need to replace parts again, don't bother with Auto-Trail, get them from leisureshopdirect.com. Much cheaper and very good service. 

I agree that the Remis rooflights leave a lot to be desired. I think AT only fitted them for a year or so and have now reverted to Heki.


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

We had the main lounge one go on our 2008 cheyenne whilst driving through France in early 2009 when a lorry went passed! Replaced without quibble by Spinney under the warranty. This then failed last year when the gearing failed in Spain. Gaffer tape worked well! I bit the bullet and paid for a normal Heki manual roof light fitted by Spinney. The vans' going in tomorrow for the small ones over the bed and in the bathroom to be replaced.

I could pay to have Remis ones fitted again but seeing as they are a pile of rubbish I can't see the point in having them again. Why Autotrail want to keep fitting a sub-standard part just for the sake of looks is a mystery


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

The secret is

When opening the roof light AFTER a long period of closure then you need to "assist" the opening by gently pushing the rooflight open whilst turning the handle.
This is due to the rubber seal around the rooflight becoming "stuck" to the GRP van roof. As you push on the roof and wind the handle you will hear the two surfaces coming apart. Do it SLOWLY! All will be fine.
When you have wound it back down to the closed position don't over turn the handle, wind it down until the rooflight is closed then give it another half turn, then try and push the rooflight open, if it wont open then it's fine and will not blow off, if it still lifts up, wind the handle a another half turn and try again until rooflight does not open.

Replacement gearboxes from Autotrail are £42 each and are now made in metal rather than the original plastic. If the van is over 3 years old then it is out of warranty. If its lasted 3 years you have done well!


----------



## magnum1959 (Nov 2, 2021)

hi just purchased an auto trial and the front skylight blew of in a gale where is the best place to have new one fitted its an 2008 tag thanks for any help


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I'd say any dealer could fit, but if you're any way handy you can probably do it yourself.

Welcome to the forum BTW.


----------

